# Strange Beeping Sound coming from Alarm Box - 2002 Nissan Frontier



## jennifer8181 (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, hello all, I am having problems with my 2002 Nissan Frontier. On Monday I was at the grocery store and when I came out, my truck was dead. So I got a jump from someone and when I was on my way back to my job, when I turned the headlights on, the truck died again. So again I got a jump. This time, when I turned the truck off, a strange beeping sound started coming from the alarm box under the hood. I thought it was the bettery going so I went out yesterday and got a new battery. But when I put the new battery in, the same thing keeps happening!!! Also, if I turn the headlights on after I get it jumped, the truck dies. I have no clue what could be wrong. I am going to call the warranty company today - hopefully I can get it in to them soon but can anyone help me???? Does anyone have any clue on what can be wrong with my truck? It has 57k miles on it. Thanks.


----------

